# Buffed.de und PcGames ?



## Saxbor (24. November 2006)

Ich habe mir heute das von Buffed.de in Zusammenarbeit mit PC Games herausgebrachte Sonderheft gekauft und musste zu meinen bedauern feststellen das auf der Rückseite eine große Werbung für eine Website steht die WoW Gold , PvP Ehrenpunkte usw. verkauft .


Ich frage mich wirklich ob solche Werbung im Interresse von Buffed.de ist ?


 würde mir hir eine Stellungnahme wünschen.




   Saxbor


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

Das Alte Heft oder das neue?


----------



## jiron (24. November 2006)

Dazu hat Dan in einem Comment schonmal etwas gesagt. Da ich jetzt nicht mehr weiß, wo das war, kann ich dir nur ungefähr dasselbe sagen:

Die Werbung sucht sich nicht die PCGames/Buffed-Redaktion aus, sondern die dafür zuständige Abteilung. Die Redakteure machen der Werbung wegen auch keine Freudensprünge.


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Die Werbung sucht sich nicht die PCGames/Buffed-Redaktion aus, sondern die dafür zuständige Abteilung. Die Redakteure machen der Werbung wegen auch keine Freudensprünge.


Jap darum hab ich gefragt ob im alten oder neuen Heft...

Diese Werbung gab's schon auf dem alten Heft, worauf das mit der Werbeabteilung kommuniziert wurde.
Aber wie's scheint haben sie's wieder verbock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (24. November 2006)

Na die werden gut bezahlen für so ein Inserat. Gerade mit so einem beliebten Sonderheft erreicht man viele Kunden. Sollte leider bei einem seriösen Format nicht vorkommen. Aber kann ja mal passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saxbor (24. November 2006)

ist das neue Sonderheft  01/07


----------



## Quappo (1. Dezember 2006)

jop. 
ich hab mich auch ziemlich geärgert, da so der eindruck ensteht, dass die sache völlig legal und unbedenklich sei. mal davon abgesehen, dass es vielen gamern den spielspaß nimmt und die auktionspreise negativ beeinflusst, besteht nach meinem dafürhalten auch eine gewisse verantwortung von seiten buffed/pcgames und sowas ist der situation der kinder die sich dafür die finger wund klicken nicht förderlich.

gruss
Quappo


----------



## Gast (1. Dezember 2006)

ich habe das im Laden schon gesehen und habe mir deshalb das Heft nicht gekauft 

ich unterstütze doch keine Firma die mit verk..... Chinafarmern ihr Geld verdient!

Das sind hald Firmen die mit unserem Hobby Geld verdienen wollen. Unmoralische oder 
Illegale Sachen sind denen doch egal wenn der Rubel rollt.


----------



## Roran (1. Dezember 2006)

Das Problem an der Sache ist,
das BUFFED bis jetzt keinen direckten Einfluss darauf hat.

Aber die Buffed Admins, hab mal wieder sich beschwert,
was dies "Beschi... " Werbung angeht.
Denen ist auch die Kinnlade runter gefallen, als die diese Werbung wieder gesehen hatten.

Ruft doch mal bei der PC-Games an,
und beschwert euch ( aber sachlich bleiben ),
dann sehen die ja wie die Community diese Werbung findet.

FAZIT:
BUFFED.DE
hat im Moment da direckten KEINEN Einfluss darauf ( Leider ).

Aber das Buffed Team kümmert sich darum und bemüht sich,
das diese Werbung nicht mehr auf dem Heft zu finden ist.


----------



## lobomatrix (21. Februar 2007)

also ich werde mir keine zeitschrift mehr kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (21. Februar 2007)

lobomatrix schrieb:


> also ich werde mir keine zeitschrift mehr kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zwingt Dich ja auch keiner zu.
Aber mittlerweile hat sich da was geändert.

Aber wer nicht will, hat eben Pech.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2007)

lobomatrix schrieb:


> also ich werde mir keine zeitschrift mehr kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie auch, das aktuelle Heft scheint überall vergriffen zu sein.  
Gold-Werbung ist übrigens keine mehr drauf und/oder drin und wird auch nicht mehr kommen. :-)


----------



## Roran (21. Februar 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie auch, das aktuelle Heft scheint überall vergriffen zu sein.
> Gold-Werbung ist übrigens keine mehr drauf und/oder drin und wird auch nicht mehr kommen. :-)


Ich möchte nit wissen,
was Dein Taure mit denen gemacht hat wegen der Werbung,
das die nun nicht mehr zu finden sein wird in der Zeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (24. Februar 2007)

Und selbst wenn.. Warum macht Ihr den aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten? Kauft doch einfach kein Gold... Und dann kann man noch soviel Werbung darüber machen.

Ich sagma...Ist nen bisschen Hirnrissig nen Magazin nicht zu kaufen weil die Werbung nich stimmt. Ich les ja schlieslich auch den Stern obwohl ich Nichtraucher bin.

Aber man muss ja nicht alles verstehen, gell?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (26. Februar 2007)

In gewisser Weise mag ich die Goldfarmer ja ... wenns die nicht mehr gäb, würd mein Schami gar keine Ehre machen beim Leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (26. Februar 2007)

splen schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise mag ich die Goldfarmer ja ... wenns die nicht mehr gäb, würd mein Schami gar keine Ehre machen beim Leveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dazu nutzte ich die auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit machte man in ganz kurzer Zeit über mindestens 3K Ehre ( Vor BC ). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

